# Bulova Moon Watch Review in A Blog To Watch



## tmathes

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

Overall it's a good review.

This watch punches above it's weight, and that's coming from a guy that owns a Speedy also. The dial in the Bulova is more interesting than in the Speedy. Fit/finish is better in my Speedy but it better at 10x the price.

My single gripe is the case size, I wish it were closer in size to the original Bulova moon watch (which was close in size to a Speedy I believe). Outside of that, it's an excellent watch.


----------



## skahn21

The thing that kills me on this watch is the movement. Although it's incredibly accurate, it's second hand doesn't sweep. It kills me. The accutron is amazing...in part because it sweeps.


----------



## tmathes

skahn21 said:


> The thing that kills me on this watch is the movement. Although it's incredibly accurate, it's second hand doesn't sweep. It kills me. The accutron is amazing...in part because it sweeps.


I think the slower second hand (which steps in 1/2 sec. increments) was to improve battery life. Doesn't bother me, one advantage of this watch over my Speedy is it doesn't need a rather pricey routine maintenance/cleaning.


----------



## WatchesinIL

I do love a sweeping second...but I can't think of any other watch that has a ticking second hand at .5 second intervals. Maybe there are some, but I don't know of any. Kind of a unique thing as the sweeping second hand on a quartz becomes less novel.

I love the moonwatch.


----------



## Tom T.

I read & listened to that review on ABTW this morning. AA was pretty enthusiastic about the watch. I agreed with him on everything. 

I don't mind the ticking small second hand at all. If there was one thing I'd change is have the chrono & 1/20sec hands snap back to zero when resetting the chronograph.


----------



## Pato_Lucas

skahn21 said:


> The thing that kills me on this watch is the movement. Although it's incredibly accurate, it's second hand doesn't sweep. It kills me. The accutron is amazing...in part because it sweeps.


I thought it was a sweeping seconds hand! talk about disappointment, but given the size I don't think I'm getting one anytime soon.


----------



## tmathes

Pato_Lucas said:


> I thought it was a sweeping seconds hand! talk about disappointment, but given the size I don't think I'm getting one anytime soon.


No, the Bulova Precisionist chronos are the only models from them with the smooth sweeping second hand, they also are much larger/bulkier cases and more power hungry than this model. The Accutron II 3 handers have a smooth sweep second hand too.

The 262kHz labeled chronos had a second hand that moves in 1/2 second steps. It's still a great watch, the dial detail is fantastic, especially given the price.


----------



## benasaki

The article doesn't mention how long the lume lasts. Is it comparable to a ubiquitous Seiko SKX?


----------



## snowmonkey

I have been saving for the other type of Moonwatch but since reading reviews of the Bulova I might have changed my mind (for the moment)...


----------



## tmathes

snowmonkey said:


> I have been saving for the other type of Moonwatch but since reading reviews of the Bulova I might have changed my mind (for the moment)...


I have both, Omega and Bulova. The Speedy still looks more refined, has better finish and is better proportioned (plus of course is smaller). On the other hand, the Omega costs 10+x as much so it better be of higher fit/finish. I find I wear the Bulova more since it's a simple 'grab and go' quartz. The look is similar but there is no mistaking the two. My main gripe with the Bulova is the case size.

I still love both of them, Bulova rates a lot higher for 'bang for the buck' without question. The Bulova dial is more interesting than the Omega and of course for it's basic function, time keeping, it's vastly more accurate than the Omega. That being said, if you want a Speedy, not to knock the Bulova but it is no substitute. If pressed the Bulova would go before the Omega.


----------



## snowmonkey

Thanks for that. Kind of what I thought, side by side no comparison. But I could buy the Bulova tomorrow, and wouldn't be afraid to wear it... 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes

snowmonkey said:


> Thanks for that. Kind of what I thought, side by side no comparison. But I could buy the Bulova tomorrow, and wouldn't be afraid to wear it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


I can wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment. I have both and obviously I don't have a single issue wearing the Bulova. While a big big it's really, REALLY well executed and has details that even put the Speedy to shame.

The only thing to be sure of is if you can handle the larger case size. My wrists are a shade under 7" and I sometimes still think it's too big for my wrist. But, when I look at the dial and the too-flight detail the designer(s) put into it I forget about it. I have the strap version, I don't regret it. I find that strap watches look a bit smaller on the wrist, especially when in short sleeves.

Keep your eyes open for some good deals on this watch, at Christmas time you could find it for around $300 (like from Macy's). I'm guessing if you're patient you could snag a deal like that from an AD.


----------



## snowmonkey

> The only thing to be sure of is if you can handle the larger case size.


I might just have to order one and see!!!!


----------



## snowmonkey

Oops that didn't take long. Found one for sale on this forum and it is now on its way to me...


----------



## MrDagon007

The one thing I don't like about mine is the crystal which is on top. I expect it to chip soon.
It doesn't feel that special either.


----------



## whodoctor

I've pushed the button on one from an Authorized AD. I wasn't looking to buy a Bulova, this one just caught my eye. Do I expect it to be as good or as special as my Speedmster, no. However it's an affordable nice looking watch, with a bit of history. Not sure why people are complaining about the size, I have vintage 70's Swiss divers watches, some of them really are enormous, there is no one size fits all with watches. It will be interesting to see what I feel about the glass, I will take care as it won't be used as a beater, more the aethetics. However I am glad Bulova stuck to the original design as much they could, otherwise it would just be another watch from their huge line up. It is a shame the second hand doesn't sweep, but I'll get over that. I bought the bracelet version, as I really like the look of it. I'll post my updated opinion when it arrives, I am really quite looking forward to it, much to my surprise.....


----------



## whodoctor

So, this morning mine arrived. I am really impressed with it, I was expecting high level Citizen standard, I have to say in my opinion it exceeds that. So this is my view:

The glass in person actually looks really nice, even though raised from the case it is polished at the edges, so makes it look deliberate and not an afterthought. I am a little disappointed with the AR coating, you still get more reflections than I would expect even for one side coating.
The polished crown is a good size, engineered for men's fingeras, the setting operation of the hour and minute hand are weighted perfectly for accurate setting. Rotating the date wheel has a real premium feel. 
The unique shaped polished pushers give a nice mechanical feel when pushed, they are not loose, the second timer hand sweeps nicely, the small second hand movement I don't like, it's like a half step, I would prefer a sweep or worst case, just a full tick, even so its not something thats going to bother me too much. The lume performance is really just average, or less than.
The details in the dial is superb, I love it, it's clear and precise to read. I wish like the original the outer markers were orange, would have been a nice touch.

I like the bracelet a lot, it's as comfortable, well finished, easy clasp operation. It's polished finish with the sand blasted case looks fine to me, especially as the fit bracelet to case is absolutely perfect on my watch, really impressed with that. Others have said this, the watch really does not wear big at all, nothing like a Planet Ocean of almost the same width and height dimensions.

To sum up, in my opinion this a really great watch for the money, it would be worthy of an investment, even if it's ancestor had not gone to the moon. It is unique, comfortable and well built enough to justify that.......


----------



## whodoctor

Pictured when I tried on a leather racing strap. Bulova should have sold the strap version on this style and quality in my opinion. Still sticking to it on the lovely bracelet though 😀


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven

Well, color me disappointed in my Bulova Moon Watch.

I guess unlike other folks, I actually use my chronographs to time things. The Moon Watch chronograph function will time for one hour and, with no further human input, stop. Yes, I know the dials just go for 60 minutes, but my other chronographs will 'run over' and keep going. So using the Moon Watch in the first week of ownership, I've failed in attempts to time a parking meter and a dish in the oven. Fortunately I discovered this before I used it to time a process at work (or a lunar EVA!)

I checked the owners manual down in the bottom of the box to see if this was some type of power saving scheme, and if there was a way to pull up the accumulated time. Interestingly, the owners manual I received offers only an explanation of how the entirely different Bulova Curv chronograph works.

The Bulova Moon Watch chronometer: achingly beautiful, historically fascinating, but for me not as serious a time measurement device as my elderly, $23 Timex.


----------



## jxavier

I posted a YouTube wrist watch video! Here are some of my thoughts on the Bulova Moon Watch:


----------



## markkinnj

I agree really enjoy the moon watch.. I find it wears big as it is big, but not overly big. I wear mine on the nato that came with the 2 strap option, and i really love it. The nato being 2 pieces, allows the nato to not wear as thick as the others.. I can't post pictures yet, otherwise I would. I more lurk here, but thought i'd comment to change that. 

As for the raised crystal, I'm super aggressive with my watches. (I change out my insert on my omega every time it's in for a service lol) And so far, so good. Its taken some nasty hits on my lab bench, however I do find myself being more careful with it.. 

This is my first Bulova, and I do enjoy it quite a lot. The new curv is interesting as well from them.


----------



## Daso

I just saw this watch for the first time, my friend was wearing it and I have to say that although I stick to Swiss automatics, this is the first quartz that has one me over on multiple levels especially at the price. Anyone prefer the metal bracelet over the nato?


----------



## Vlciudoli

Daso said:


> I just saw this watch for the first time, my friend was wearing it and I have to say that although I stick to Swiss automatics, this is the first quartz that has one me over on multiple levels especially at the price. Anyone prefer the metal bracelet over the nato?


Like you, I'm an auto fan (see below) but this one caught my eye, and it's on its way!


----------



## snowmonkey

So it arrived and I love it!

But.....the raised crystal is definitely going to get a chunk knocked out of it at some point if I wear it regularly. I can't help but think it was a design flaw and they polished the edge to make it look intentional.

However, that doesn't mean I don't love it. I do. Not a replacement for the real Moon Watch but a nice one to add to the collection.


----------



## Razzman

snowmonkey said:


> So it arrived and I love it!
> 
> But.....the raised crystal is definitely going to get a chunk knocked out of it at some point if I wear it regularly. I can't help but think it was a design flaw and they polished the edge to make it look intentional.
> 
> However, that doesn't mean I don't love it. I do. Not a replacement for the real Moon Watch but a nice one to add to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 10640730


The original Bulova Moon watch had the same raised crystal, hence the new version does too. So far I've had no incidents with it but i will say i am a bit careful just in case. The Bulova went to the moon so that qualifies it as a real moon watch too, just a tad different is all.


----------



## snowmonkey

Razzman said:


> The original Bulova Moon watch had the same raised crystal, hence the new version does too. So far I've had no incidents with it but i will say i am a bit careful just in case.


Ah, I didn't realise that. I haven't studied the photos enough. I could be worrying for no reason. It isn't damaged...just seems like it could be quite easily. But it will give me a good reason to look after it.



Razzman said:


> The Bulova went to the moon so that qualifies it as a real moon watch too, just a tad different is all.


True, but whereas the Omega Moonwatch is (I think) almost an exact replica of the Omegas that went to the watch, the Bulova has the Quartz while the original Bulova had an automatic movement. Although is that any different to the fact that the new Omega Speedmasters have upgraded movements from the 861? Possibly not.

This is all splitting hairs anyway. I love the watch, and for the price paid is a really great piece to add to the collection. Feels super high quality and I am using it to set my other watches by at the moment!


----------



## snowmonkey

Just studied the photos of the original Bulova, and not only is the crystal indeed raised, it looks flawless. So if Dave Scott can go to the moon and back wearing his and not chip it, I am pretty sure I will manage wearing it to work :-d


----------



## J-Rock121

Daso said:


> I just saw this watch for the first time, my friend was wearing it and I have to say that although I stick to Swiss automatics, this is the first quartz that has one me over on multiple levels especially at the price. Anyone prefer the metal bracelet over the nato?


I concur on the quartz comment. Saw the strap version at Macy's. Looks nice especially the raised sapphire crystal & originally planned to get this version since IMHO the case (bead blasted?!?) & bracelet (brushed aluminum?!?) finishes doesn't look right together at least with online pics. But watched a video showing the bracelet finish matching the round vertical side of the bezel so makes it look much better than I previously thought. Can anyone who have seen or own the bracelet version confirm this? Waiting on a Macy's or local AD to get it in-stock to checkout. It's different so it'll go well with the Speedy DSOTM.

Is the battery a typical one readily available (at Wal-mart, Target, etc.) or have to buy directly from Bulova?


----------



## tmathes

snowmonkey said:


> True, but whereas the Omega Moonwatch is (I think) almost an exact replica of the Omegas that went to the watch, the Bulova has the Quartz while the original Bulova had an automatic movement. Although is that any different to the fact that the new Omega Speedmasters have upgraded movements from the 861? Possibly not.!


The 1861 movement in the Speedmaster Pro (aka the production movement in Speedys you buy right now) is space flight qualified by NASA. I speak of only the hesalite version, the display back/sapphire model isn't flight qual'd. What you buy in a store today is the same watch NASA still uses but it has gone through some changes since the 1960's, namely the move from the 321 to the 861. The 1861 is so little changed from the 861 that NASA still has it as a qualified timepiece.

Of course what NASA issues astronauts is calibrated and checked out for any possible issues before they're allowed into space but my understanding is they're the same watch you purchase for your own use.

The 9300 coax movement in some Speedmasters isn't flight qualified either, just the 1861. My understanding is astronauts still are issued Speedys for use on the International Space Station (but are not required to use them). I believe Cosmonauts are also issued Speedys.


----------



## tmathes

J-Rock121 said:


> Is the battery a typical one readily available (at Wal-mart, Target, etc.) or have to buy directly from Bulova?


Pictures I've seen of the case opened indicate a 3V lithium button battery as used in other watches. No guarantee you'd find it at a Target or Walmart but you can buy such cells (vastly cheaper) on Amazon. I change all the batteries in all watches in my home and a few of those cells are not stocked at Walmart and if they are they're 5x the price I can get from Amazon.


----------



## J-Rock121

tmathes said:


> Pictures I've seen of the case opened indicate a 3V lithium button battery as used in other watches. No guarantee you'd find it at a Target or Walmart but you can buy such cells (vastly cheaper) on Amazon. I change all the batteries in all watches in my home and a few of those cells are not stocked at Walmart and if they are they're 5x the price I can get from Amazon.


I'm always buying stuff from Amazon. Just never thought about buying ~$5 watch batteries from them. I thought I read somewhere you have to buy the uncommon (size?) battery directly from Bulova so good to know, thanks!


----------



## tmathes

J-Rock121 said:


> I'm always buying stuff from Amazon. Just never thought about buying ~$5 watch batteries from them. I thought I read somewhere you have to buy the uncommon (size?) battery directly from Bulova so good to know, thanks!


I buy batteries, 5 at a time, from one supplier off Amazon that (in my experience) has fresh cells. His price for 5 of them is what Walmart often charges for 1 battery if you have to buy the ones behind the counter (always seems to be the case for me). Even if the cell has 1/2 the rated life (which I've never found), I'm still ahead. I store the batteries in a small zip-lock bag in the refrigerator so they stay reasonably fresh.

And I can't say I've heard of any modern watch having a unique battery since the days of the original Accutron. I know there are some brands that require a specialist to swap the battery itself but nothing Bulova current sells best I know require that.


----------



## tmathes

Not this exact movement but an example of the original Precisionist movement exposed. Battery is a std. 3V lithim button cell, DL2016. Those can be found anywhere, even a "LowesDepot". 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/14738771434/

I think this was the post that I saw the innards of the moon watch but the pics are now gone.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/difference-between-bulova-precisionist-uhf-movements-3095178.html

These chronos may use 1.5V silver oxide cells now that I think about what image I saw but I can't locate a picture right now.


----------



## boulderlaw

New review up at WWR, with some additional info on the back story from W&W. 

https://www.wristwatchreview.com/2017/02/03/more-than-a-movement-hands-on-with-the-bulova-moonwatch/


----------



## Well Then Lets See

During the late 1960s and early 1970s, Universal was *owned* by New York-based *Bulova .... photo of *Universal Geneve Chronograph Prototype


----------



## Well Then Lets See

During the late 1960s and early 1970s, Universal was *owned* by New York-based *Bulova *


----------



## Mpkaier

I recently sold my Omega professional. I loved the Omega, but rarely wore it mainly because it lacked a date. Silly I guess but a date must be important to me. I do miss the look and history of the watch. When I saw this one I just had to have it. To preserve the stock bands I have my Bulova Moon on a rally band with white stitching. This is my watch on a 6.75 wrist and with the strap and butterfly clasp. It's bigger than most watches but seems to wear smaller than my Omega did. I really like this watch. It's got a really cool history even though the movement may not be the same as the original. I think it captures the originals look with a slightly more modern appeal.


----------



## trueairspeed

Hello everybody!

Got my Bulova Moonwatch recently and I am delighted about the watch.

One little thing annoys me though: has anyone noticed some „slack“ in the large second hand of the Bulova Moonwatch chronograph?

Meaning, if the large second hand is in the twelve o'clock position and the watch experiences some acceleration into the nine o’clock position the large second hand moves a little bit clockwise. Not a lot, but noticeable. About a quarter of a second.

If the watch gets accelerated into the three o’clock direction, the large second hand swings back.

I have a few chronographs in possession, both mechanical and quartz movements. They do not show this behavior.

Could you enlighten me if this is normal for the 262 kHz movement?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## anzac1957

OK.. Question.. The watch in the review has Ultra High Frequency on the case back.. Mine has High Performance Quartz.. Anyone else noticed this and is it a difference between the bracelet and strap versions or a different batch..


----------



## tmathes

anzac1957 said:


> OK.. Question.. The watch in the review has Ultra High Frequency on the case back.. Mine has High Performance Quartz.. Anyone else noticed this and is it a difference between the bracelet and strap versions or a different batch..


I'm i the US, mine has the UHF marking. The different marking on yours might be for non-US markets? Or they changed the engraving.


----------



## Pete26

anzac1957 said:


> OK.. Question.. The watch in the review has Ultra High Frequency on the case back.. Mine has High Performance Quartz.. Anyone else noticed this and is it a difference between the bracelet and strap versions or a different batch..


High Performance Quartz is Bulova's new designation for UHF. I suspect you have a newer model.


----------



## rzapalac

I couldn't hold out any longer. I have a Moon Watch on bracelet on the way to me! Can't wait to get it...love the look and history behind the watch. The extensive reviews from A Blog to Watch and Average Bros put me over the edge.


----------



## ultra7k

I'm also quite close to pulling the trigger on the moonwatch with bracelet. I think I'm going to go with the bracelet version and look for a leather strap to match.


----------



## Vlciudoli

They are lovely watches. I only sold mine because I found it too large. If they ever make a smaller one, I'm back!

The bracelet is what I had. Read other threads about adding straps. You'll need curved spring bars as the pin holes are to close to the head to allow straight bars to be use during with the straps. The strap version of the watch apparently has holes positioned differently. Weirdly. 

I used various s traps with the curved bars and all was well. Good luck!


----------



## rzapalac

ultra7k said:


> I'm also quite close to pulling the trigger on the moonwatch with bracelet. I think I'm going to go with the bracelet version and look for a leather strap to match.


Yes, I definitely liked the bracelet more. I got mine on Ebay from a reputable AD for $395 shipped (+ a measly 1% back from Ebates), which seemed to be the best price I could find. Sorry...I have to enable!


----------



## camouflage

I'm wearing Vlciudolis watch at the moment  beatiful watch, but I also feel, that it's a bit big for me (lost weight about 10 kg with a one year and wrist is shrunken from 7,5 inches to 7 inch). So this one is for sale and I'm waiting Bulova to make smaller version (also sweeping second hand would be cool instead of 1/2 ticking).


----------



## Vlciudoli

I'm sorry you find it big. I wish you good luck finding a new owner


----------



## Pete26

If they do make a smaller version which is unlikely, it would need to be the same size as Scott's prototype which was 43mm. 45mm is in keeping with modern sizes. Traditionally cushion shaped watches tend to be larger. 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Trying out the other strap that came with the Bulova..





Cheers


----------



## ultra7k

rzapalac said:


> Yes, I definitely liked the bracelet more. I got mine on Ebay from a reputable AD for $395 shipped (+ a measly 1% back from Ebates), which seemed to be the best price I could find. Sorry...I have to enable!


So I tried it on today at a local store, and couldn't help but feel it wore quite big. I knew going in it was a good sized watch, but now I'm having second thoughts. Granted, it was the strap version, but still it didn't feel 'right' on the wrist.


----------



## Pete26

anzac1957 said:


> Trying out the other strap that came with the Bulova..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


How is it Tony?


----------



## anzac1957

Pete26 said:


> How is it Tony?


Comfortable, but lifts overall profile on wrist so don't think I will continue with it..


----------



## Feroce

I don't know if I know how to post a photo but I will try. If it does not work I will try again.



I see it worked. I am looking for information on the Bulova moon watch display stand. I have talked to Bulova and they told me it was contracted to be made for Bulova but did not know how many were made.


----------



## cuthbert

I must confess I am thinking about this quartz, that is unusual as I am interested mostly in mechanical watches, the only analogy quartz I have is the Seiko Giugiaro Ripley because I'm a fan of Italian car designers AND an Alien fan.

What prevented me so far is the size of the watch: with a small wrist 53mm lug to lug sounds excessive, IMO Bulova blew it up with this reissue because of the size (why not making it as a big as the original? My understanding is that it was a 42mm X 50mm, hardly a small watch) and also because of the dial configuration: while the original was a traditional tricompax like the Speedmaster (even the hands look the same) the new reissue has the running seconds in the wrong place, a 60 minutes subdial instead of the the 30 minutes, and doesn't have a 12 hours chrono.

Still...thinking about it.


----------



## UofRSpider

cuthbert said:


> I must confess I am thinking about this quartz, that is unusual as I am interested mostly in mechanical watches, the only analogy quartz I have is the Seiko Giugiaro Ripley because I'm a fan of Italian car designers AND an Alien fan.
> 
> What prevented me so far is the size of the watch: with a small wrist 53mm lug to lug sounds excessive, IMO Bulova blew it up with this reissue because of the size (why not making it as a big as the original? My understanding is that it was a 42mm X 50mm, hardly a small watch) and also because of the dial configuration: while the original was a traditional tricompax like the Speedmaster (even the hands look the same) the new reissue has the running seconds in the wrong place, a 60 minutes subdial instead of the the 30 minutes, and doesn't have a 12 hours chrono.
> 
> Still...thinking about it.


It's a great watch; you will not be disappointed. Regarding the size, I consider this more of a retro-modern design that truly works IMHO.


----------



## nevermind

Well guys, here is something cool that happened recently.

I was visiting the Kennedy Space Center in Florida a couple of weeks ago. I purchased my Bulova moon watch prior to this trip and wore it with pride. Checked out all the exhibits, moon rocks, etc.
Then, on the tour bus, our guide said "don't forget our guest astronaut of the week is Al Worden, who flew the Apollo 15 mission".
I'm like WHAT?!!! :roll:
With the help of some of the staff, I tracked him down and waited outside his door before he was scheduled to go for a book signing. The moment he showed up I ambushed him with questions about the watch and its history. Remember, this is the guy who flew with Dave Scott who carried (i.e. smuggled) the original watch to the moon.
I had maybe 30 seconds with him, before they ushered me out of the way. But I gave him my watch to have a look at, and he was genuinely surprised. I don't think he realized that these watches are now available in retail. He said what Dave Scott did was "illegal" and basically Bulova's marketing machinery made him do it. (He appreciated the watch, but did not seem to be a fan of the company.)

Here is a photo of Al inspecting my watch:


----------



## nortonofmorton

What an amazing moment for you! I wonder what he thought of the reissue. I do find it interesting that Scott's watch disappeared away for decades, locked up in a safe. You would have thought that considering Bulova went to the trouble of making a one-of-a-kind watch, that they'd check with Scott afterwards and pay attention to photographs. 

I've had my Moon Watch for a month or so now. It's not been off my wrist since (apart from showering and DIY).


----------



## BigDuke

Great pic! I once met Astronaut James Irwin who came to my grade school in Colorado back in the mid 70s. He was part of Cmdr Dave Scott's crew. BTW have you all seen pics of the all black moonwatch coming out sometime this year?


----------



## nevermind

BigDuke said:


> BTW have you all seen pics of the all black moonwatch coming out sometime this year?


No -do you have a link?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

nevermind said:


> No -do you have a link?


Bulova Taps Their Archives for the Moon Watch 2.0 and the Chronograph C "Stars and Stripes" - worn&wound


----------



## nevermind

ooh, that looks very good!


----------



## MDT IT

The little story: http://watch.forumfree.it/?t=73317548


----------



## ultra7k

Against my better judgement I went ahead and ordered a moon watch on a bracelet. Wife didn't seem to mind too much. I do have this lingering fear it will wind up too big on my wrist, but I have to know for sure. Can't wait till it arrives!


----------



## topol2

ultra7k said:


> Against my better judgement I went ahead and ordered a moon watch on a bracelet. Wife didn't seem to mind too much. I do have this lingering fear it will wind up too big on my wrist, but I have to know for sure. Can't wait till it arrives!


Prediction.....you will like it and it will not wear too big.


----------



## OliverHaslam

I'm a huge fan of the Omega Speedmaster which led me to this and in some ways I like the Bulova more. That size though. It's huge. I might need to track one down to try on. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k

topol2 said:


> Prediction.....you will like it and it will not wear too big.


I think you may be right - counting down the days before I have it in my hands. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## ultra7k

topol2 said:


> Prediction.....you will like it and it will not wear too big.


I think you may be right - counting down the days before I have it in my hands. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## AFG08

I have been interested in this watch off and on for the last several months but the case size and 53mm lug length always seemed too large even for my 7.5 wrist. I looked again yesterday and decided it was worth a try. Last night Amazon had it for $350 on the leather band, Macy was at $330. Checked again this morning and Amazon was at $330, plus I had a $52 credit to use. Should have it Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leograye

Can anyone enlighten me as to the lug hole positions on the strap and bracelet version? 
I read somewhere that the lug holes are spaced differently on both versions.


----------



## OliverHaslam

leograye said:


> Can anyone enlighten me as to the lug hole positions on the strap and bracelet version?
> I read somewhere that the lug holes are spaced differently on both versions.


I can't help with an answer, but that can't be right surely? From a manufacturing point of view it would surely over complicate matters - creating two versions of the same watch head.


----------



## J-Rock121

leograye said:


> Can anyone enlighten me as to the lug hole positions on the strap and bracelet version?
> I read somewhere that the lug holes are spaced differently on both versions.


That's correct. I'm sure others will chime in with pics. Bracelet version has lug holes closer to case (to make end links fit flush) while strap version has them further away so if you plan on using different straps then go with the latter to avoid rubbing. Bracelet owners use very thin straps and/or curved spring bars to help.


----------



## ultra7k

I have heard that some of the models of the moon watch have Ultra High Frequency, and others have High Performance Quartz written on the case back, is there any reason or rhyme to this?

Furthermore, I have also heard that some people are getting COAs with serial numbers on them, while others are not. Is this some kind of deliniation between early runs and BMWs produced later?


----------



## anzac1957

ultra7k said:


> I have heard that some of the models of the moon watch have Ultra High Frequency, and others have High Performance Quartz written on the case back, is there any reason or rhyme to this?
> 
> Furthermore, I have also heard that some people are getting COAs with serial numbers on them, while others are not. Is this some kind of deliniation between early runs and BMWs produced later?


Don't know.. however, mine has High Performance Quartz on back and no number on COA card.. bought via Amazon..


----------



## ultra7k

anzac1957 said:


> Don't know.. however, mine has High Performance Quartz on back and no number on COA card.. bought via Amazon..


I also ordered mine from Amazon and it should have finally arrived. Will check to confirm when I get there. Also, what about the warranty booklet? Obviously it won't be filled out, but will that prove to be an issue should I require service in the future?


----------



## ultra7k

So, got home and there she is, waiting to be sized up and put on the wrist. Did so, and lo and behold, the bracelet version fit a bit better, and wore smaller than I thought it would, which was a nice change from the strap version which I just could not get to sit comfortably on the wrist. 

I did what any new chronograph owner would do, put it through it's paces. After resetting the chronograph, I noticed that the minutes sub-dial would not reset to it's usual '0' position, but was sticking at 55 minutes. I tried the chrono reset method by setting crown to position 2, and holding the top chrono button to advance the minutes sub-dial to 0, and hoping that this would correct the issue. Unfortunately, after using the chronograph function again, and resetting it, the sub dial now goes further back to 40 minutes.

So, it's a lemon right out of the box, even though prior to the initial use of the chrono everything was zeroed properly. I don't know if the has soured me somewhat, but the thought of having to send it in right away for warranty work doesn't really sit well with me. 

What I do like about this particular watch is it seems to be an 'early' edition? COA is numbered to match the caseback. Will sleep on the issue to decide whether I want to keep it and send it in for repairs, or return it as defective.


----------



## Kilovolt

ultra7k said:


> So, got home and there she is, waiting to be sized up and put on the wrist. Did so, and lo and behold, the bracelet version fit a bit better, and wore smaller than I thought it would, which was a nice change from the strap version which I just could not get to sit comfortably on the wrist.
> 
> I did what any new chronograph owner would do, put it through it's paces. After resetting the chronograph, I noticed that the minutes sub-dial would not reset to it's usual '0' position, but was sticking at 55 minutes. I tried the chrono reset method by setting crown to position 2, and holding the top chrono button to advance the minutes sub-dial to 0, and hoping that this would correct the issue. Unfortunately, after using the chronograph function again, and resetting it, the sub dial now goes further back to 40 minutes.
> 
> So, it's a lemon right out of the box, even though prior to the initial use of the chrono everything was zeroed properly. I don't know if the has soured me somewhat, but the thought of having to send it in right away for warranty work doesn't really sit well with me.
> 
> What I do like about this particular watch is it seems to be an 'early' edition? COA is numbered to match the caseback. Will sleep on the issue to decide whether I want to keep it and send it in for repairs, or return it as defective.


This problem has already been reported some weeks ago and it appears that no matter what you do it can not be corrected. The only solution is to get a new specimen which I recommend you do before you use the watch and make some marks on it.


----------



## ultra7k

So, I was wearing my non-zeroing minute sub hand Moon Watch today, not using the chrono function as I was going to send it in.

Took a look at it when I got home, and noticed that the chronograph has a new sub dial.









I will be sending this in Monday. Pretty disappointed in the quality control of this thing, and hope they fix it.


----------



## UofRSpider

ultra7k said:


> So, I was wearing my non-zeroing minute sub hand Moon Watch today, not using the chrono function as I was going to send it in.
> 
> Took a look at it when I got home, and noticed that the chronograph has a new sub dial.
> 
> View attachment 11755554
> 
> 
> I will be sending this in Monday. Pretty disappointed in the quality control of this thing, and hope they fix it.


Wow sorry to see you are having problems. I have the strap version and couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## ultra7k

Does anyone know...

Which of these documents qualify as the warranty card? Non of the things included in the Moon Watch bundle explicitly says "Warranty"

-Bulova Manual (with page at the back that is fillable for product information, owners name etc)
-Certificate of Authenticity?

They do also take the bill of sale, so I suppose I can send that as well.

I've emailed them, but they just gave a canned response that didn't answer my question as to which of these two things qualify as the warranty card.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tmathes

From the owner's manual:

*Your new Bulova timepiece is warranted only to the original owner by Bulova for 3 years from date of purchase. The warranty only comes into force if* the warranty card is fully and correctly completed by an Authorized Bulova dealer at the time of purchase and/or *you provide original proof of purchase.

*Sales receipt from an AD will suffice. That's true of most any mass-market brand and most any of the up-market brands also.

If you bought from a local retailer or one of the big dept. stores (Macy's for example), I'd try to get a new one instead of getting warranty service. Your unit was brazenly shipped with a defect, looks like the sub-dial hand was never put on right or the sub-dial motor shaft or the hand's shaft sleeve was screwed up during assembly. No reason to accept something so shoddily assembled.



ultra7k said:


> Does anyone know...
> 
> Which of these documents qualify as the warranty card? Non of the things included in the Moon Watch bundle explicitly says "Warranty"
> 
> -Bulova Manual (with page at the back that is fillable for product information, owners name etc)
> -Certificate of Authenticity?
> 
> They do also take the bill of sale, so I suppose I can send that as well.
> 
> I've emailed them, but they just gave a canned response that didn't answer my question as to which of these two things qualify as the warranty card.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## ultra7k

tmathes said:


> From the owner's manual:
> 
> *Your new Bulova timepiece is warranted only to the original owner by Bulova for 3 years from date of purchase. The warranty only comes into force if* the warranty card is fully and correctly completed by an Authorized Bulova dealer at the time of purchase and/or *you provide original proof of purchase.
> 
> *Sales receipt from an AD will suffice. That's true of most any mass-market brand and most any of the up-market brands also.
> 
> If you bought from a local retailer or one of the big dept. stores (Macy's for example), I'd try to get a new one instead of getting warranty service. Your unit was brazenly shipped with a defect, looks like the sub-dial hand was never put on right or the sub-dial motor shaft or the hand's shaft sleeve was screwed up during assembly. No reason to accept something so shoddily assembled.


Hmm so am I out of luck if I purchased it directly from Amazon.ca? The product page indicates that the warranty will be covered by Bulova.

Edit: Nevermind, I'll just order a replacement from Amazon. Hopefully that solves the issue.


----------



## anzac1957

Amazon as seller should honour the warranty I would expect..

https://www.amazon.com/gp/orc/returns/homepage.html/ref=orc_surl_ret_hp?fg=1

Cheers


----------



## Kilovolt

Bulova will repair the watch while Amazon will replace it. Useless to point out which is better and faster.


----------



## tmathes

Kilovolt said:


> Bulova will repair the watch while Amazon will replace it. Useless to point out which is better and faster.


What Kilovolt said: get Amazon to replace it, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## ultra7k

tmathes said:


> What Kilovolt said: get Amazon to replace it, it's a no-brainer.


When I saw Amazon would do the replacement for the next day it was a no brainer at that point .Why would I spend money to ship it, when I can have a brand new one (hopefully not faulty) on my doorstep in far less time?

AZ customer service was also quite helpful.


----------



## ultra7k

Finally got the Moon Watch on my wrist this past Friday, what a gong show it's been. I won't bore you with the details, suffice to say that AZ customer service via chat clearly has no idea what they are doing. My replacement watch got cancelled 2 times because of the agent (different each time) messed it up somehow.

A 40+ minute phone call to AZ customer service ended up rectifying the issue, and came with a credit as well which was nice.

Anyways, looks like the replacement I finally got is a keeper. Minutes sub-dial finally resets to 0, and the hands are staying put. Wore it all weekend and used the chrono function like a mad man.

Just need to get it on a strap, now, but still undecided what kind I want.


----------



## scorpius73

ultra7k said:


> Finally got the Moon Watch on my wrist this past Friday, what a gong show it's been. I won't bore you with the details, suffice to say that AZ customer service via chat clearly has no idea what they are doing. My replacement watch got cancelled 2 times because of the agent (different each time) messed it up somehow.
> 
> A 40+ minute phone call to AZ customer service ended up rectifying the issue, and came with a credit as well which was nice.
> 
> Anyways, looks like the replacement I finally got is a keeper. Minutes sub-dial finally resets to 0, and the hands are staying put. Wore it all weekend and used the chrono function like a mad man.
> 
> Just need to get it on a strap, now, but still undecided what kind I want.


I am also thinking of ordering from Amazon. I have gift cards and that makes it an easy choice for me. How is the second watch working out? Thanks!


----------



## ultra7k

scorpius73 said:


> I am also thinking of ordering from Amazon. I have gift cards and that makes it an easy choice for me. How is the second watch working out? Thanks!


Worked out just fine, aside from the customer service issue (Amazon's fault) and the defective Moon Watch (Bulova's fault) the replacement has been going majestically.


----------



## J-Rock121

Received mine & bracelet version looks even better in-person. Love how the finish on the bracelet matches vertical ring on the bezel & I'm probably in the minority but I dig the raised sapphire. Has a good heft to it too. Oh ya, the sunburst on the subdials stands out in a subtle type of way. Overall, great bang for the buck. This is an excellent alternative for the times when I don't want to wear my Speedy DSotM. BTW, I'd didn't? go with the strap version because while it looked decent in-person (tried it on at a local Macy's a couple months ago), I've read it won't last long (not durable). Also, the bracelet version wasn't that much more & needed another watch with a bracelet to add to the (albeit very small) collection anyway.

While adjusting the seconds hands in crown position 2, the A pusher (chronograph) clicks everytime I depress it. However, the B pusher (time) doesn't click yet when I have the crown position back to 0 & use the chronograph function then reset the chronograph back to 12 o'clock, it clicks. Is that normal? For the B pusher to click only in chronograph mode & not in the crown position 2 adjustment.


----------

